# هل توجد افكار عن رسالة الماجستير عموما وخصوصافي supply chain managenet



## ايوب الايوبي (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الاعزاء
اقترح ان يدلي ذوي الخبرة و المعرفة بأفكار عن مواضيع تصلح في رسالات الماجستير
واين ممكن ان نحصل على المعلومات الفنية الازمة للدراسة حتى لا يغرق الباحث في بحر ليس له قرار

واقترح عمل مكتبة خاصة بالابحاث ورسالات الماجستير والدكتوراة فقط كي نبتدء من حيث انتهى الاخرون

واخيرا كنت اريد ان اجمع بعض المقالات ورسالات الماجستير عن supply chain management
ولكم الشكر


----------



## eng_eslam (20 فبراير 2009)

انصحك بالتسجيل فى موقع www.supplychaindigest.com


----------



## صناعي1 (21 فبراير 2009)

في رأيي افضل وسيلة لاختيار موضوع رسالة الجامعية هو ان تختار مدرس تثق في علمه و اختصاصه في المجال الذي ترغب به ثم تتعاون معه لتحديد الموضوع. و ذلك كون المدرس المتميز يبقى على اطلاع على الابحاث الجديدة في مجاله و يمكنه مساعدتك في اختيار الموضوع و دراسته.

وفقك الله اخي الكريم


----------



## industrial2007 (22 فبراير 2009)

you can contact Dr. Sameh shihabi / university of Jordan- Industrial egineering Department relted to supply chain, and applied operations research. see university of Jordan Website.


----------



## ايوب الايوبي (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للاخوة الكرام على الاهتمام والنصح


----------



## احمدابوالنصر (24 مارس 2010)

استاذي الكريم
كيف يمكنني الاتصال بالدكتور سامح شهابي 
لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## tuiguine (31 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
i can help you just tel me what do you want exactly


----------



## صناعي1 (6 أبريل 2010)

الايميل الدكتور سامح

[email protected]


----------

